

The effect of  size on sexual attractiveness - 00_NOP
http://cartesianproduct.wordpress.com/2013/04/12/its-official-size-does-matter-yes-the-size-of-that/

======
rrrrtttt
These folks showed women a bunch of pictures of naked men and asked them which
they liked best. This is beyond cargo-cult science.

~~~
AndrewDucker
Why?

Is attraction something that science shouldn't investigate?

~~~
illuminate
It is, but Evo-Psych methodology leaves a lot to be desired.

------
radio4fan
The abstract is here:

<http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2013/04/03/1219361110>

...on PNAS.

/smirk

------
dcc1
|----> O:

